# Looking for rifle for myself and son to have fun



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

What I want out of my rifle is American made, reliable, easy to clean and able to be used by both right and left handed shooters. I'm the lefty so I can deal, if its too pricey to take that into consideration. I have had a few casings go down my shirt after ejecting from my service weapon.

In fact my M16 is the only rifle I've ever had. So I'm new to all other rifles.

As mentioned in the subject, this rifle is for me and my older son to have fun and learn on. The future option for a scope would be nice but not a deal breaker.

Chamber load preferences. Bolt action is fine as long as I don't have to keep reaching for another round to load. Semi-Auto, only if it is not jamm sensitive. Like after 100 rounds it needs to be cleaned before continuing to shoot that same day/time.

New is not a requirement but local selection is very limited so new is fine. I'd like to keep the weapon and a carrying case (soft is fine) at or under $200.

Please let me know which of the above preferences, the rifle you suggest, does not fit. I don't expect a perfect rifle for under $200.

Thank you for your suggestions. I do have a Gander Mountin not to far from me, otherwise its some local dealers which deal in top price due to low volume (except for used which I will check before pulling the tigger on the buy)


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

flw said:


> What I want out of my rifle is American made, reliable, easy to clean and able to be used by both right and left handed shooters. I'm the lefty so I can deal, if its too pricey to take that into consideration. I have had a few casings go down my shirt after ejecting from my service weapon.


With an emphasis on "fun", and in your price range go for a Henry Lever-action 22LR. More fun can be had with a father-son combo like that and a brick or two of 22's. It is in truth more fun than a box o' rocks. American-made, evokes history of cowboys and can be shot lefty or righty. Well made too.

IMHO.

Henry Repeating Arms | Fine Rifles Made in America and Priced Right


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

That was exactly what I was going to recommend.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Henry is more than I wanted to spend. Very nice but too much incase my son does take to shooting.

Anyone have or shot Marlin or Marlin Model 795 semi-auto?

I found one on sale at Gander Mountain® > Marlin Model 795 Semi-Automatic w/Blue Barrel Synthetic Stock - Firearms > Rimfire Rifles > Semi-Auto Action :

Follow on question is what are some cleaner burning 22LR rimfire makers?
Thanks


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmm. Take a look at the Ruger 10/22 then. They have configurations from bare bones basic, to bull barrel tackdrivers.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

flw said:


> Henry is more than I wanted to spend. Very nice but too much incase my son does take to shooting.
> 
> Anyone have or shot Marlin or Marlin Model 795 semi-auto?


*Marlin Model 60.* If you want pizazz, get the Model 60C (camoflage) which the boy should like). Robust, accurate, tube fed so it doesn't have the Ruger's feed problems (why I dumped my 10/22) and cheaper than the Henry. I've seen base models at Walmart or WesternAuto for as little as $169 when on sale/special.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I bought the Marlin 795 I liked the bolt remain open when clip is empty and my son liked the black color. The price I also liked after Marlin rebate its $99. 124.99 from Gander Mtn. and then 25 from Marlin.

For $99 its hard to compare to the Savage 10/22 for 149.99. That 50 bucks towards sling, carrying pouch, cleaning fluid, wipes, Q- Tips, baby tooth brush and still plenty for couple to a few thousand rounds. 

I do plan on getting several different types of ammo to compare for reliability and cleanlyness of each. I will still with jacketed (less lead) and high velocity (just for now). I may try some standard velocity later. I want to be sure that is not a issue if I get any jams or when I get a jam.

Thanks for all your help. It did help me think my decision through. Best gun for the least money. This time the Marlin won, next month someone may fine the Savage for less and then I would have bought the Savage. It has a nice adjustable trigger pull.


----------

